# Why is Casio toying with us?!? I WANT AN ALL-METAL DIGITAL WATCH!!



## DECO665

Casio released two more variants on their A1000 line of all-metal watches, but yet again they're flashy, garish and, dare I say...feminine(?)










All I want is a plain old stainless case with a positive display. Save the mother-of-pearl, rose gold, rainbows and milanese bracelets for someone else.

What gives Casio? Are they worried that it will take sales from their metal GShock line? Thoughts?


----------



## Miggyd87

Ask and you shall receive:



























Digital Watch


MULTI-FUNCTIONAL FASHION Everyone needs a watch that does it all. Our Digital Watch is not only easy-to-read, but boasts a plethora of functions. From stopwatch functionality to a built-in alarm, this has you covered. It is a great choice for your timepiece collection. [split] Digital...




speidel.com





I got my silver one several months back. Good digital watch for $25. The expansion bracelet is quite good as well.


----------



## Chascomm

Speidel
Armitron
Technochas

Why are you toying with Casio?


----------



## DECO665

Miggyd87 said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> I got my silver one several months back. Good digital watch for $25. The expansion bracelet is quite good as well.


Ooooooooooooo! Niiiice! $25 marked down from $99?? Looks like a winner. Thanks so much.

Do you know if the case is stainless or plated?



Chascomm said:


> Speidel
> Armitron
> Technochas
> 
> Why are you toying with Casio?


? ? ?

I have the Russian Watch Form 2019 Technochas


----------



## Miggyd87

DECO665 said:


> Ooooooooooooo! Niiiice! $25 marked down from $99?? Looks like a winner. Thanks so much.
> 
> Do you know if the case is stainless or plated?
> 
> ? ? ?
> 
> I have the Russian Watch Form 2019 Technochas


Stainless steel through and through. I love mine

Check out this thread:








Anyone familiar with the Speidel Digital?


I'm looking for one more digital watch to add to my small collection- I'm selling a Casio A500 steel (I don't like it as much as the gold model i already own), an A168 (not a fan of the EL light on it), and an A158 (it's the gold face one- it just sits in my watch box). I was going to just get...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## DECO665

Awesome guys. Thanks for the recommendations.

I decided to purchase both the Speidel and an Armatron Rubik.

















Once they arrive I'll give them a good compairson and post a reply.

Off hand, the Speidel seems to have better specs (mainly the movement) but the Armatron looks a little better asthetically.


----------



## ned-ludd

The CASIO A178W has a steel case (or at least some sort of metal). It's got quite some heft to it.


----------



## GaryK30

ned-ludd said:


> The CASIO A178W has a steel case (or at least some sort of metal). It's got quite some heft to it.
> View attachment 15883175


Apparently it's a chrome plated resin case.









A178WA-1A | Vintage | Youth | Timepieces | CASIO


Information about CASIO's watches & clocks.




www.casio-intl.com


----------



## ned-ludd

GaryK30 said:


> Apparently it's a chrome plated resin case.


It's very thick plating, then. I just used my Dremel to cut a 1mm deep groove under the lugs and haven't hit resin yet. I then cut a similar groove in a CASIO A158W and hit resin immediately.
The A178W also weighs 35g which is twice as much as a couple of other similar (CASIO and SKMEI) resin case watches.
Maybe different models of the A178W have been released; some resin and some metal. Or I misunderstand what 'chrome plated' implies.


----------



## ShockMister

Is there anything wrong with the AE2000?


----------



## gaijin

ShockMister said:


> Is there anything wrong with the AE2000?


Other than the resin case... ?‍♂

OP is looking for a metal cased watch.


----------



## ShockMister

gaijin said:


> Other than the resin case... 🤦‍♂️
> 
> OP is looking for a metal cased watch.


I wouldn't call it a resin case.


----------



## ShockMister

Is there an older model the OP likes?


----------



## GaryK30

ShockMister said:


> I wouldn't call it a resin case.


The lower part of the case on the AE-2000, where the lug holes are and where the case back screws attach, is definitely resin.


----------



## gaijin

ShockMister said:


> I wouldn't call it a resin case.


Then you would be wrong.


----------



## ShockMister

gaijin said:


> Then you would be wrong.


By your own "logic" it would be right to call it a steel case, also.


----------



## gaijin

ShockMister said:


> By your own "logic" it would be right to call it a steel case, also.


No, only in your world could that possibly be construed as true. It is a resin case, into which a stainless steel case back is screwed and over which a metal bezel is attached.

It is a resin case. Period. End of story.


----------



## ShockMister

Regardless, I would still like to know exactly what the OP has in mind, unless it's something exactly like the chrome plated resin models he mentioned with minimal WR, the only difference being a case made of steel. But still not safe to take in the water?


----------



## Miggyd87

DECO665 said:


> Awesome guys. Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> I decided to purchase both the Speidel and an Armatron Rubik.
> 
> View attachment 15882948
> View attachment 15882947
> 
> 
> Once they arrive I'll give them a good compairson and post a reply.
> 
> Off hand, the Speidel seems to have better specs (mainly the movement) but the Armatron looks a little better asthetically.





ShockMister said:


> Regardless, I would still like to know exactly what the OP has in mind, unless it's something exactly like the chrome plated resin models he mentioned with minimal WR, the only difference being a case made of steel. But still not safe to take in the water?


See above quote from OP...I believe he has found what he's looking for and a large portion of the responders understood the OPs goals.


----------



## ShockMister

Miggyd87 said:


> See above quote from OP...I believe he has found what he's looking for and a large portion of the responders understood the OPs goals.


It's always good to have goals.


----------



## Nocam

has anyone checked out the Nixon Heat? (pic from the net). fan of the thin case


----------



## Chascomm

Nocam said:


> has anyone checked out the Nixon Heat? (pic from the net). fan of the thin case
> 
> View attachment 15886256


Nixon offer some very tasty looking thin, streamlined minimalist digitals that stand in stark contrast to the knobbly carbuncles of their rivals. A metal case makes it a true crossover for beach and office. If only they would publish the dimensions in their listings, because my guess is that they are substantially larger than the traditional '80s style watch that we've discussed in this thread.


----------



## Nocam

Chascomm said:


> Nixon offer some very tasty looking thin, streamlined minimalist digitals that stand in stark contrast to the knobbly carbuncles of their rivals. A metal case makes it a true crossover for beach and office. If only they would publish the dimensions in their listings, because my guess is that they are substantially larger than the traditional '80s style watch that we've discussed in this thread.


38mm case and 8mm thick. Really nice dimensions, I also like the 20mm lug and screw bars. I don't really like the button placement, none the less I might scoop one up to try out. I recently backed the digital Scout from Redux & Co. on Kickstarter. Titanium case, 20mm lugs, 200M WR and sapphire crystal. Casio 3824 movement inside so that might end up taking the spot from specs alone


----------



## DECO665

ShockMister said:


> Regardless, I would still like to know exactly what the OP has in mind...


Miggyd87 and gaijin are correct, I am/was looking for a digital watch with a solid stainless steel case.

I had looked at Nixon, but a little too funky for my taste. Cool watches, definitely. Just not my style.


----------



## ShockMister

DECO665 said:


> Miggyd87 and gaijin are correct, I am/was looking for a digital watch with a solid stainless steel case.
> 
> I had looked at Nixon, but a little too funky for my taste. Cool watches, definitely. Just not my style.


I'm glad you found one that you like.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

It is possible to get a custom Stainless case for the AE-1200/AE-1300 watches.


----------



## karhu

I'm really surprised there hasn't been some kind of microbrand popping up with old Marlin homages or something. Steel case and bracelet, positive display, F-91W or W-59-ish color scheme. Maybe some day??


----------



## brandon\

karhu said:


> I'm really surprised there hasn't been some kind of microbrand popping up with old Marlin homages or something. Steel case and bracelet, positive display, F-91W or W-59-ish color scheme. Maybe some day??


Instead, there was this&#8230;


----------



## nyarlathotep

Actually there is a microbrand that makes a digital watch that is:
Made in Germany. 316L stainless steel. Sapphire crystal. 100m waterproof.








El Capitan







en.allay.de





Negative display only though.


----------



## brandon\

nyarlathotep said:


> Actually there is a microbrand that makes a digital watch that is:
> Made in Germany. 316L stainless steel. Sapphire crystal. 100m waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Capitan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.allay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative display only though.


And there's the Armitron Rubik.









Rubik™ | 39mm, Silver/Teal


With endless features and functionality, this versatile watch pays homage to the Rubik’s cube. Available in a classic color palette with accents of 80s teal, the Rubik is the ultimate retro staple for any occasion. 5mm x 39mm Stainless Steel Case Stainless Steel Bracelet Adjustable Sliding...




www.armitron.com


----------



## Tsarli

In spite being small, the all-steel Rubik feels rather substantial due to its weight. Too bad about the light though. So disappointing. Wish they'd gone with an LED light instead.


----------



## Miggyd87

@Tsarli 


Miggyd87 said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> View attachment 15880684
> 
> 
> View attachment 15880685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Watch
> 
> 
> MULTI-FUNCTIONAL FASHION Everyone needs a watch that does it all. Our Digital Watch is not only easy-to-read, but boasts a plethora of functions. From stopwatch functionality to a built-in alarm, this has you covered. It is a great choice for your timepiece collection. [split] Digital...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speidel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my silver one several months back. Good digital watch for $25. The expansion bracelet is quite good as well.


----------



## brandon\

Tsarli said:


> In spite being small, the all-steel Rubik feels rather substantial due to its weight. Too bad about the light though. So disappointing. Wish they'd gone with an LED light instead.


Yeah, the light blows.


----------



## wrsmith

There is also the Fossil "Retro Digital" which released in April and supposedly has a stainless steel case.


----------



## karhu

Ahah! That's, again, very nearly "it"... the digits are kind of cool, they remind me of those Pulsar digitals. Not sure about the RETRO DIGITAL though, a bit on the nose...


----------



## wrsmith

karhu said:


> Ahah! That's, again, very nearly "it"... the digits are kind of cool, they remind me of those Pulsar digitals. Not sure about the RETRO DIGITAL though, a bit on the nose...


Yeah, for me it is kind of so-so. Ticks some boxes but misses others.

It seems to be quite big - not "vintage size" like the Armitron. The caseback is snap-on (boo!). The strap looks basic but at least one step above the awful hair-pulling straps that most of the retro Casio watches come with. I am not so hot on the digits, nor the layout.

It's about $99 but I saw one store discount it to $69 already.


----------



## Deity42

Seriously frustrating. If you have to print "Retro" on the bezel, it's not retro.



karhu said:


> Ahah! That's, again, very nearly "it"... the digits are kind of cool, they remind me of those Pulsar digitals. Not sure about the RETRO DIGITAL though, a bit on the nose...


----------



## g-fob2

those Fossils look cool
BUT THEN, I would just take the bezel off one of my screwback squares and get the same look 
LOLZ


----------



## nyarlathotep

KHS Inceptor










Bertucci G-1T (titanium, discontinued)


----------



## wrsmith

nyarlathotep said:


> KHS Inceptor


I never heard of that watch but I like it a lot; if it was available with positive display I would buy it.


----------



## Fergfour

wrsmith said:


> I never heard of that watch but I like it a lot; if it was available with positive display I would buy it.


I'm OK with the negative display, but not the 55mm lug to lug and 46mm case (50mm button to button). The Bertucci is almost as big but at least it's titanium for lighter weight. Another downside to me is both have mineral glass instead of sapphire.


----------



## DECO665

karhu said:


> I'm really surprised there hasn't been some kind of microbrand popping up with old Marlin homages or something. Steel case and bracelet, positive display, F-91W or W-59-ish color scheme. Maybe some day??


Agreed. All of the watches mentioned thus far miss the mark a bit.

Here's another contender. I've always turned my nose up at Skmei (being a Chinese Casio knockoff) but supposedly the case is made of a plated zinc alloy(?) If this is true, could be quite an upgrade from the Casio.


----------



## maximuszeta

DECO665 said:


> Agreed. All of the watches mentioned thus far miss the mark a bit.
> 
> Here's another contender. I've always turned my nose up at Skmei (being a Chinese Casio knockoff) but supposedly the case is made of a plated zinc alloy(?) If this is true, could be quite an upgrade from the Casio.
> 
> View attachment 16041805


technically this watch may match the criteria .. sooner or later the plating will wear off .. therefore "all-metal" to me means "all stainless steel"


----------



## DECO665

maximuszeta said:


> therefore "all-metal" to me means "all stainless steel"


Yes, agreed.

Looking for all stainless steel.


----------



## Miggyd87

DECO665 said:


> Awesome guys. Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> I decided to purchase both the Speidel and an Armatron Rubik.
> 
> View attachment 15882948
> View attachment 15882947
> 
> 
> Once they arrive I'll give them a good compairson and post a reply.
> 
> Off hand, the Speidel seems to have better specs (mainly the movement) but the Armatron looks a little better asthetically.


So, they both arrive yet?

Mine:


----------



## DECO665

Miggyd87 said:


> So, they both arrive yet?


Hey! That Milanese bracelet looks really great.

Yes, both arrived and I decided to stick with the Speidel.

In all honesty the Armitron looked better - more interesting case design, more retro look and feel. Plus I'm a huge fan of four button watches vs. three buttons but the Armitron module was absolute garbage. I actually purchased two (black and silver) because I could not deicide which color to get. Well, the module in the black was so piercingly loud I could not use it and the light in both was absolutely atrocious. Could not see a thing. Additionally, the Amitron has a pitiful 10M water resistance. The final nail in the coffin was the fact that the Armitron was $55 while the Speidel was $27.00

With all that being said the Speidel is not without its flaws. As was mentioned previously the Speidel module is either not positioned correctly or the face is incorrectly sized because you can indeed see the a black line at the top of the LCD screen and it gets pretty annoying after a while.

Long story short, I stuck with the Speidel over the Armitron.

However, the fact that these two companies (one of them hardly a watch brand) are producing stainless cased watches while Casio sits on their laurels is pathetic. Casio seriously needs to step up their game. And I'm not counting those A1000 models. The mother-of-pearl dials are an absolute deal breaker. Also, how can you charge $150 for a watch and it doesn't even have a countdown timer let alone a T2 or multi-alarm. Get with it Casio! You're missing out on ton more money!


----------



## roverguy78

Just wondering where this 10M of water resistance talk about the Armitron Rubik is coming from. Saw it in another thread as well. It is clearly stated as being 50M on the caseback. Did someone pressure test one, or is this just more online nonsense?

How was the digital module piercingly loud?


----------



## DECO665

roverguy78 said:


> Just wondering where this 10M of water resistance talk about the Armitron Rubik is coming from. Saw it in another thread as well. It is clearly stated as being 50M on the caseback. Did someone pressure test one, or is this just more online nonsense?


From the Armitron website. Could be a typo too I suppose.


----------



## roverguy78

Ah, I see. It shows the correct WR spec on the page for the black version. And the crystal is definitely mineral.


----------



## jcp123

At $30, this was a good buy:










This one was more sketchy at $67, but it's so kitschy-meets-bro ironic that I had to have it:










"all metal" would be a serious stretch for describing either of them, though.


----------



## justinloos88

DECO665 said:


> Casio released two more variants on their A1000 line of all-metal watches, but yet again they're flashy, garish and, dare I say...feminine(?)
> 
> View attachment 15880323
> 
> 
> All I want is a plain old stainless case with a positive display. Save the mother-of-pearl, rose gold, rainbows and milanese bracelets for someone else.
> 
> What gives Casio? Are they worried that it will take sales from their metal GShock line? Thoughts?


Me too


----------



## john_marston

Should’ve ventured into this forum before!

I’m also looking for a steel A158 style watch. I got an A1000 but didn’t quite do it for me after a while, realised I like the 80s look and don’t want it to be slick and more modern (so no El Capitan etc).

didn’t know about the Speidel and Armitron! Serious contenders. It’s a shame we have to venture to more obscure brands to find a steel digital retro watch.

I figured vintage was my best bet, so ordered a steel cased digital Seiko. Now thinking I need an Armitron/Speidel 😅


----------



## john_marston

I was also looking at the Russian techno-something watch, but I don’t think it had a steel case despite being popular


----------



## Chascomm

john_marston said:


> I was also looking at the Russian techno-something watch, but I don't think it had a steel case despite being popular


Nothing wrong with a plated brass case done right. I've just received another Technochas and it is unmistakably different from a resin Casio. Technochas use chrome for silver tone and the much harder titanium nitride for gold tone. They've also started producing silver tone titanium nitride. The steel case pioneered by the recent Watchuseek project is being rolled out into general production.

Also for those who claim difficulty with the Russian language; my ChN-01 has dual-language day of the week.


----------



## john_marston

Chascomm said:


> Nothing wrong with a plated brass case done right. I've just received another Technochas and it is unmistakably different from a resin Casio. Technochas use chrome for silver tone and the much harder titanium nitride for gold tone. They've also started producing silver tone titanium nitride. The steel case pioneered by the recent Watchuseek project is being rolled out into general production.
> 
> Also for those who claim difficulty with the Russian language; my ChN-01 has dual-language day of the week.
> 
> View attachment 16102448


Certainly a big step up from resin, but no SS! I don't see why I would go for this over a steel Armitron, bar looks. I'd maybe buy one if the price was right, and I didn't have to deal with translating and converting to rubles and whatnot.

Link to the Russian WUS project?

So far, I've found these steel cased 80s-style squares (F91 style) as the main contenders:
-A1000
-Armitron Rubik
-Speidel (have my questions about a Chinese quartz, though)
-vintage Casios (Marlins) ie W250 W350 
-vintage Seikos 
-various other vintage (Orient, Citizen, etc)

Unfortunately, to me part of the charm is that they are Japanese, which really limits options.


----------



## entropy96

karhu said:


> I'm really surprised there hasn't been some kind of microbrand popping up with old Marlin homages or something. Steel case and bracelet, positive display, F-91W or W-59-ish color scheme. Maybe some day??


I think the problem with that is you need to consider the cost to manufacture relative to the actual price of the unit. Even if there was great demand for such a watch, will the retail price of the watch cover these costs, and will the retail price give them any profits once the costs are covered?


----------



## Chascomm

Bear in mind with the vintage watches that many of them where chrome plated brass, not steel, it that matters to you. Casio often had almost parallel products in the two materials.

And the bigger issue with vintage is that electronic modules don't age as well as mechanical or quartz analogue movements. This is something that holds me back from spending big on some classic Seiko or Casio dual-layer LCD (notorious for their propensity to bleed).


----------



## Chascomm

john_marston said:


> Link to the Russian WUS project?











2019 Forum Project Elektronika


Dedicated to Russian Forum Project watches




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## john_marston

Chascomm said:


> Bear in mind with the vintage watches that many of them where chrome plated brass, not steel, it that matters to you. Casio often had almost parallel products in the two materials.
> 
> And the bigger issue with vintage is that electronic modules don't age as well as mechanical or quartz analogue movements. This is something that holds me back from spending big on some classic Seiko or Casio dual-layer LCD (notorious for their propensity to bleed).


Really? That'd be annoying.

I recently ordered a Seiko 0138-5000, we'll see how it turns up. Should be all steel, and supposedly was about $300 back in the day which is over $600 in today's money, so hoping to see some of that in the build quality/components


----------



## john_marston

What about steel retro digital...Swiss?









Almost worth it just to troll Speedmaster fans


----------



## gaijin

john_marston said:


> What about steel retro digital...Swiss?
> View attachment 16105373
> 
> 
> Almost worth it just to troll Speedmaster fans


Absolutely!


----------



## pteranodon

That Omega Speedy is a great watch (I have one that's looking for a new crystal) the 186.0002 has a bit more weight to it though 










If you prefer something a little less vintage how about the Junghans Mega 1000? They are all steel or titanium, have positive and negative versions and a lovely blue EL backlight.


----------



## Chascomm

The Speedy LCD is an awesome watch even with the inconvenient integrated bracelet. A design classic.

That reminds me, have we mentioned yet that German(?) brand making near homages of vintage Omega digitals? What was that brand?...

--edit--

Not German, Japanese.

Town Casual Style バリエーション ｜ 時計専門店ザ・クロックハウス (theclockhouse.jp)


----------



## john_marston

Those are cool. Don’t see options to ship to the UK though, at least not via Amazon JP. Not sure I’d buy one, but if I did want that Omega I reckon spending 10,000yen is probably a better option than seeking the original


----------



## maximuszeta

Chascomm said:


> The Speedy LCD is an awesome watch even with the inconvenient integrated bracelet. A design classic.
> 
> That reminds me, have we mentioned yet that German(?) brand making near homages of vintage Omega digitals? What was that brand?...
> 
> --edit--
> 
> Not German, Japanese.
> 
> Town Casual Style バリエーション ｜ 時計専門店ザ・クロックハウス (theclockhouse.jp)


Yeah, cool ... this (MTC7003) would be my favourite model ... but seem to be available only in japan


----------



## john_marston

I do think the Casio A1000 gets overlooked too much. Yeah, they made some odd choices, but the case is great quality and it's the only modern _steel_ 70s/80s-style digital watch from one of the big Japanese brands (non-G-Shock)

wearing mine today. A positive display would complete it imo, but I'm not a modding type of guy.


----------



## Casimodo

john_marston said:


> A positive display would complete it imo


Absolutely. The display really changes the entire watch. 








My only real gripe with the A1000M is the buttons. It's much too hard to press them. They require more force to push than the cheaper plastic models, and the metal bits around them aren't helping either.


----------



## john_marston

I got this in the post: Seiko and fully steel! 
It's interesting how this is clearly more premium than an F91/A158, yet the module is more convoluted and less practical. 1978 for ya









Anybody know a band that has 10mm lugs and 'flares' to about 23-24mm, and then heavily tapers down?


----------



## Chascomm

john_marston said:


> I got this in the post: Seiko and fully steel!
> It's interesting how this is clearly more premium than an F91/A158, yet the module is more convoluted and less practical. 1978 for ya
> View attachment 16114733
> 
> 
> Anybody know a band that has 10mm lugs and 'flares' to about 23-24mm, and then heavily tapers down?


Maybe an Oyster style bracelet with 10mm centre links and hollow end links? Discard the end links and it's ready to fit.


----------



## john_marston

Chascomm said:


> Maybe an Oyster style bracelet with 10mm centre links and hollow end links? Discard the end links and it's ready to fit.


Hm that could do. Idk how I feel about trying to get a random bracelet to fit quite a specific Seiko like this though. 
I ordered some 10mm spring bars from China and gonna cut into a cheap-ish leather strap, that's the current plan at least.

First gotta disassemble & clean the watch though, and stuck at how to get the pushers out.


----------



## NoTime4Me

What does everyone think of the Casio Pro Trek PRW-31YT? It's basically a PRW-30 with a titanium case. If you thought the PRW-30 was already expensive, double it!


----------



## Chascomm

NoTime4Me said:


> What does everyone think of the Casio Pro Trek PRW-31YT?


My first thought was "what's a PRW-31YT?"

Then you said it was an expensive Casio doubled in price and I thought "pass".

Then I got curious and looked up a photo:









Then I thought "pass" again.

Of course if you are into this style of watch then it looks like it packs all the goods and seems nicely finished. I'm more old-school in my digital tastes.


----------



## Deity42

Found my own all-metal digitals these past few months, both vintage and new.


----------



## jaliya48

I don't see the original Timex Atlantis 100 getting much love on the forums, so here's mine-

















I came across this example when I was looking for classic G Shocks and I've been sold on these ever since! This one had the module swapped with another Timex module that I feel is better than the more commonly found Casio-style one with the date boxed in at the top right corner of the screen. It's an absolute joy to wear and the clarity of the screen is amazing. Just wish there were more vintage digital watches in full steel with microbulbs!


----------



## saint-lnd

I have always liked a reasonably sized ABC analog watch with digital functions on a larger LCD screen. Just recently pulled a trigger on a Casio Protrek PRW-6800-1JF. It is a 45.3 mm watch and still looks larger than I like for my sub 6.5" wrist. I love everything about it but the size.


----------



## ronnypudding

jaliya48 said:


> I don't see the original Timex Atlantis 100 getting much love on the forums, so here's mine-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this example when I was looking for classic G Shocks and I've been sold on these ever since! This one had the module swapped with another Timex module that I feel is better than the more commonly found Casio-style one with the date boxed in at the top right corner of the screen. It's an absolute joy to wear and the clarity of the screen is amazing. Just wish there were more vintage digital watches in full steel with microbulbs!


That’s a nice example. Try a little coconut oil on a q-tip and apply it on the bezel. It will help protect it and bring it back to life.
Joe


----------



## john_marston

Finally got around to cleaning this 0138-5000 and putting a (Casio) strap on it.
Steel digital Seiko. If you really want a retro feel, nothing quite like vintage.


----------



## Chascomm

john_marston said:


> Finally got around to cleaning this 0138-5000 and putting a (Casio) strap on it.
> Steel digital Seiko. If you really want a retro feel, nothing quite like vintage.
> View attachment 16146240


 Well done with the strap solution.


----------



## jaliya48

ronnypudding said:


> That’s a nice example. Try a little coconut oil on a q-tip and apply it on the bezel. It will help protect it and bring it back to life.
> Joe


Thanks! The bezel is plastic so I can polish it back using sandpaper as well. We have an abundance of coconut oil here so I'll try that option out too!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Metal is my friend.


----------



## ronnypudding

jaliya48 said:


> Thanks! The bezel is plastic so I can polish it back using sandpaper as well. We have an abundance of coconut oil here so I'll try that option out too!


It is also the most accurate watch I own. It’s seriously less than 1sec / month off. Who needs atomic/gps? Timex nailed it 35 years ago....


----------



## GrouchoM

ronnypudding said:


> It is also the most accurate watch I own. It’s seriously less than 1sec / month off. Who needs atomic/gps? Timex nailed it 35 years ago....


No, you did. Timex, like most quartz watch makers, put out watches with similar accuracies. Their watches' thermal sensitivity is also similar. 
It's the luck of the draw that hit you a better daily rate, not Timex. My Timex loses about. 5 seconds per day. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding

GrouchoM said:


> No, you did. Timex, like most quartz watch makers, put out watches with similar accuracies. Their watches' thermal sensitivity is also similar.
> It's the luck of the draw that hit you a better daily rate, not Timex. My Timex loses about. 5 seconds per day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


No argument here. For sake of clarity, this was a $0.50 flea market find three years ago. This only adds to the watch’s fortuitous nature.


----------



## Ron521

Not Casio, but several modern, all-steel digitals from Pulsar and Seiko. Armitron and Nixon also make all-steel digitals.

Pulsar PQ2021










Pulsar PS7001










Pulsar PW3003










Seiko STP015


----------



## john_marston

I’ve been going back n forth looking at options. The vintage Seiko is great but realised I really want that Casio look & feel (the square shape and the beeps of the buttons etc). Ended up ordering a vintage Marlin. Will report back when I have it.


----------



## john_marston

Quick first wrist shot.
A 1980 Marlin









It’s not perfect, but I like it a lot. Ordered a standard black rubber Casio strap for it. It’s already quite big (38mm) and thick so it’s pretty heavy. Doesn’t need a metal bracelet (just have it on a mesh for now).

100m of WR is impressive. The caseback alone feels almost as heavy as the A158 watch head. But I’ll have to replace seals if I actually want to get it wet, and not sure how to take apart the pushers.

The only thing I’m concerned about it the longevity of the display. This one is a bit orangey but looks fine (not quite as legible as a modern A158 but not much worse). But I’ve seen ones with the display really deteriorated and I wonder how long they last / if they are fixable


----------



## john_marston

here are my steel digitals + A158









The Marlin weighs 42g vs the A158 13g 😂 (and I weighed the caseback for giggles at 9g so not too far off).

Id say the A158 still nails it in terms of design and being a great beater. Really just wish it slightly bigger, steel, mineral, and at least 50bar. This vintage Casio pretty much does all of that while maintaining the classic Casio looks. However, it doesn’t look as slick (case not as square, and it’s a bit fat), and functionality isn’t on par with a modern watch.


----------



## thorn79

I also wish they made more metal digital watches like my Seiko I got in Germany in 81. I fixed it a couple of years ago, it had a bad LCD panel and I was able to find the part online. I need to find out how to polish the case and glass. It is thin, 8mm, so I don't bang it into doors like my more modern watches.


----------



## j.p.g

I think there might be something wrong with me, but i first read the forum title as "i want a death metal digital watch" and thought "Yes! me too!". then i got a bit disappointed.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Be careful what you wish....









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## john_marston

Super happy with this one now on a Casio style strap. Just gonna very lightly polish the case, and I gotta replace the seals to give it some of that 100m WR back. Just not yet sure about pusher seals


----------



## wrsmith

delete


----------



## nyarlathotep

Adidas Digital Two made by Timex
Comparativa entre digitales All Steel: Adidas Digital Two VS Casio A1000 (Spanish)


----------



## STK1200S

ned-ludd said:


> The CASIO A178W has a steel case (or at least some sort of metal). It's got quite some heft to it.
> View attachment 15883175


I would purchase that watch yesterday if the face didn't look like a billboard.


----------



## ShockMister

I didn't even used to like them, but I have completely grown to love the metallic plated plastic models, after becoming disillusioned by the watches with disintegrating softer resin cases. Ironman and Gshock in particular. Plus they are lighter than the steel case watches of the 80s.


----------



## Deity42

ned-ludd said:


> The CASIO A178W has a steel case (or at least some sort of metal). It's got quite some heft to it.
> View attachment 15883175


This is interesting. I'm nearly 100% certain the case is resin (all sources including Casio themselves say so), but this post made me pull out my A178. The case is cool to the lips, like a full metal watch, and it indeed has a little more heft to it than the usual resin A series. I wonder if the chrome plate is in fact extra thick on this one.


----------



## wrsmith

There is another Armitron vintage style digital watch which appears to have a steel case









40/8487BKSV

It's 40 bucks on Amazon but I cannot find it on Armitron website to confirm the specs.


----------



## Deity42

wrsmith said:


> There is another Armitron vintage style digital watch which appears to have a steel case
> View attachment 16817166
> 
> 
> 40/8487BKSV
> 
> It's 40 bucks on Amazon but I cannot find it on Armitron website to confirm the specs.


If they can't get the graphics straight on the rendered press photo, my expectations are pretty low for the actual watch.

Edit: there's even a gold version:


Amazon.com



I've noticed Armitron does a few things with Amazon, including colorways of the Rubik and Griffy that have never been available on their own website.

This is interesting because it looks like it's using the same Miyota module that the Rubik uses (which is nice enough except for the backlight), but if that's the case, the callouts on the faceplate don't correspond to anything; so like "AL SET" and "TM SET," "LAP" and "STOP" aren't indicated on the display. This kind of stuff bugs me.

Also interested in the bracelet, is it an expansion bracelet, or what?

Normally these things are total catnip for me to buy and find out for myself, but $40 is enough for me to pause and wait for someone else to find out.


----------



## randocheapwatchperson

SKMEI has some relatively newer zinc alloy cased digitals but they are probably a crapshoot. I've yet to have any older resin ones die (6) on me but samples vary from -30 seconds/month to two minutes to an extreme example (the little toy robot one) be off by hours a day. I think the best outlier managed -10ish seconds/month.

Cons: SKMEIs are SKMEIs
Pros: At least it's not SMAEL

Some of said zinc alloy offerings:


----------



## Deity42

randocheapwatchperson said:


> SKMEI has some relatively newer zinc alloy cased digitals but they are probably a crapshoot. I've yet to have any older resin ones die (6) on me but samples vary from -30 seconds/month to two minutes to an extreme example (the little toy robot one) be off by hours a day. I think the best outlier managed -10ish seconds/month.
> 
> Cons: SKMEIs are SKMEIs
> Pros: At least it's not SMAEL
> 
> Some of said zinc alloy offerings:


I have the Azan Reminder, that's actually a rather complex module (that really had me struggling with the included documentation, lol), even has a digital compass. It keeps decent time, I think it's off 30-40 sec/month.

Also have one of their A168 knock-offs that keeps much better time, IIRC.

"Zinc Alloy" is an interesting material. I also collect Hot Wheels - same metal, and it feels like it. I guess die-casting a zinc case is cheaper than even machining brass and chrome-plating it.


----------



## roverguy78

Deity42 said:


> If they can't get the graphics straight on the rendered press photo, my expectations are pretty low for the actual watch.
> 
> Edit: there's even a gold version:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed Armitron does a few things with Amazon, including colorways of the Rubik and Griffy that have never been available on their own website.
> 
> This is interesting because it looks like it's using the same Miyota module that the Rubik uses (which is nice enough except for the backlight), but if that's the case, the callouts on the faceplate don't correspond to anything; so like "AL SET" and "TM SET," "LAP" and "STOP" aren't indicated on the display. This kind of stuff bugs me.
> 
> Also interested in the bracelet, is it an expansion bracelet, or what?
> 
> Normally these things are total catnip for me to buy and find out for myself, but $40 is enough for me to pause and wait for someone else to find out.


I bought one and sent it back. The nonsensical text on the dial was just weird. I think they copied the dial design from an 80’s model. Otherwise, it was pretty cool. The bracelet is a non expansion sliding clasp style that felt nice and smooth. I still prefer the Rubik.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Thank you for the warning on the nonsensical dial markings. If the module actually matched the markings, then I might have been tempted due to nostalgia for a long-lost watch I owned in the early 1980s. I hope this does not catch out too many customers.


----------



## wrsmith

The dial markings not matching the module indeed is disappointing. I guess for 40 bucks we cannot expect a unique one-off module. The positive thing is that it's another steel-cased digital which is the theme of this thread. 

There is one picture in the Amazon reviews, it looks quite good.









Perhaps it is loosely based on this 80s model:


----------



## Injector

Is this the cheap 80s-themed knockoff watch thread?


----------



## Deity42

Lots of watches were made in that style, many readily available on the used market.


----------



## Injector

Deity42 said:


> Lots of watches were made in that style, many readily available on the used market.
> View attachment 16819631


I remember Texas Instruments. I had a calculator of theirs when I was at school in the 80s.


----------



## Tsarli

Well, if Casio *refuses* to make a decent one (with a 4-button module), then I say we build our own. You've all probably heard of this one by now: the skxmod stainless + sapphire mod. The manufacturer says an AE-1100 case may also be in the works, so is a DW-291 version. Although I think the 291 module fits fine in this case but the faceplate needs some sanding.


----------



## Injector

Some metal Casios here.






CASIO Vintage Watches - Class Digital Watches | CASIO


Check out our CASIO Vintage range of classics and fashion icons, available in different sizes and colours with digital watches featuring numerous functions.




www.casio.co.uk


----------



## Bad Juju

Timex has thrown it's (their?) hat into the SS digital ring.

Q Timex Reissue Digital LCA 32.5mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## Injector

Bad Juju said:


> Timex has thrown it's (their?) hat into the SS digital ring.
> 
> Q Timex Reissue Digital LCA 32.5mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch
> 
> View attachment 16865548


Looks like something I wore to school in the 80s.


----------



## Bad Juju

Injector said:


> Looks like something I wore to school in the 80s.


That’s why I like it!


----------



## ponedelj

Ok. Maybe there is other post or something. Anyhow im lazy.
Maybe someone interested in analog LCD

Zero-G
Mugen
Maru LCD
Ziiro Saturn


Bonus:
Normal Tokiji
Normal Digital Grande
Yema Kavinsky LED

Zero-G and Mugen are not exactly "stainless steel" but plated brass (quite thick and good quality plating)
Maru LCD have aluminum case.
Ziiro Saturn are Stainless, but on thick side.
Normal are stainless, if u think it's "negative" u are wrong. Its positive with mas with cutouts. If it would have sapphire it would be the best digital.

Normal Digital Grande are kinda discontinued but maybe u can find it on eBay or some watch shops.

Yema Kavinsky Led have puzzled reviews. Any how the shortcomings are pressing button to see time, the date to 2050 (like who cares), and the fact the bracelet dont have micro adjustment. But anyway cool looking watch.


----------



## tomchicago

Can you imagine what a smash hit a metal marlin reissue would be?


----------



## Gsg1

Tsarli said:


> Well, if Casio *refuses* to make a decent one (with a 4-button module), then I say we build our own. You've all probably heard of this one by now: the skxmod stainless + sapphire mod. The manufacturer says an AE-1100 case may also be in the works, so is a DW-291 version. Although I think the 291 module fits fine in this case but the faceplate needs some sanding.
> View attachment 16825564


Wow, how cool! thanks for bringing this up, I was not aware of a mod. kit for this model. I am definitely ordering one, they even have one with black coating.


----------

